# Laser Levels



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I still find that they are more of a novelty item than a practical tool. I have about six levels on my truck from a 4' down to the 6" one thats for bending conduit. I have not got out my laser level in a least a year.


----------



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

You don't find it useful if you have to put a row of outlets (4 or 5) along the length of a wall, or run plastic channeling around the room(s)? I would think that if I had it set up in a renovation it would save time.
What type do you have?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

megavolt said:


> You don't find it useful if you have to put a row of outlets (4 or 5) along the length of a wall, or run plastic channeling around the room(s)? I would think that if I had it set up in a renovation it would save time.
> What type do you have?


In that instance I would shoot the opposite corners of a room with a cheap $35 black and decker laser level and measure up or down to where I want the wire mold to be, mark a point and snap a chalk line from point to point.
There are a good assortment between the guys I work with, the cheapest ones seem just as easy to use as the most expensive ones. We have a Hilti rotary but I have never seen anyone take it out to the job.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one very similar to this, but a different brand. It comes in handy sometimes, but does sit for long periods of time. I still think it was worth the $90 or so I spent for it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have one very similar to this, but a different brand. It comes in handy sometimes, but does sit for long periods of time. I still think it was worth the $90 or so I spent for it.


 
There is no label on the ones we have but they are black and yellow and look pretty much the same. I didn't think they cost that much. We have a black and decker that does the same job but it doesn't project the pattern as far.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Megavolt,

I’ve never used one for rough wire layout of receptacle and switch boxes before, but the self-leveling laser dot plumb bobs are great for laying out ceiling boxes and the laser chalk line levels are great for laying out conduit runs on ceilings and walls. The only hassle with using a horizontal laser chalk line laser is that you usually either need a tripod or a telescoping laser pole to mount it on so you can set it at the exact height you need and depending on whether or not you have a self leveling laser, you may need to manually level the tripod or plumb the pole. The pole is much easier when the ceiling or T-bar that is around 12 feet or less, other wise the pole won’t reach the ceiling, at least the RoboToolz RT-AT1250 that I have won’t.

I have a Porter/Cable RT7610 and a RoboVector, both made by the same company RoboToolz. In 5 years, I have never had any problems with them. I also have the DeWalt DW087K vertical/horizontal line which is nice. I have a Johnson Acculine line/dot torpedo level, but I don’t really care for or recommend it, mostly because it feels like it’s made of lead.

Instead of spending $500.00 on a single 3-beam PLS laser, I would recommend getting a standard tripod or a telescoping laser pole and one of the less expensive 3 or 5-beam laser level/plumb bobs like the RoboToolz RT7510 or RT7610 along a DeWalt DW087K vertical/horizontal line laser. That way you have both types and if one breaks or sprouts wings and flies away, you can get by with the other one for a while.
Stanley is making some pretty inexpensive lasers and poles these days, but having never used them, I can’t vouch for them.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Just so you guys know: CST/berger, Stanley, & David White...... all the same laser. Same goes for all their tripods, etc. Oh, and occassionally you will find them with no labels. When we first built the website, they were second manufacturer we brought on (after Ideal), but everyone on the internet was (and still is) selling their tools for less than CST/berger & Co. was willing to charge us, so we said forget it. Buy the least expensive and enjoy, cause your Stanley is the same as another guys David White.


Chris


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I carry a checkpoint 8.80 everyday in my pocket, I don't think a day goes by where I don't use the laser on it, I bought a few accessories for it so that it shoots a straight line or a dot, or both. I highly suggest them, I don't remember exactly what I paid for mine (it was deeply discounted) but I believe they usually go for around 40 bucks.


----------



## megavolt (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input.


----------

